# Felicity the pigeon needs your help sick found uk



## danconet (Aug 22, 2009)

Please help i have found a lovely bird a pigeon not a women sod that i have one all ready i don't need two woman. but back to the mater at hand i found a pigeon today in a local pub garden that was flapping in circles and could not pick her head up, she was not happy i could see and with the night close by i thought i must save her i could not leave her there to be eaten or killed some how. so no she is with me she sits on my lap now while i write this post of pleae to you. my dear new friend cant hold her head up and drops in when she trys to move and cant stand up due to this, i hope its not a illness as i cant see any cuts or blood. i have her in a nice place now, but please cant i call on your help to tell me what may be wrong with her or what can i do to help her. 
Any help or adv will be most most welcome


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Danconet and welcome! Thank you for assisting this pigeon. It makes a difference whether you have rescued a Wood Pigeon or a feral pigeon or a racing or show pigeon .. I'm going to go ahead and move your post to the Wood Pigeon forum .. if that turns out to be a wrong move then another moderator can move it back.

For now, keep the pigeon warm and stress free. See if s/he will drink some water for you .. if not then dip your fingers in warm water and run them around the beak so the bird can suck in little beads of water from your fingers. If the bird doesn't drink then feeding is a bit problematic .. you can defrost some frozen corn and peas and feed those, but FIRST .. the bird needs some fluids.

Terry


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Where are you Danconet, and please as Terry says let us know what type of bird you have? There are some good rehabbers in the UK that may be able to help you.
Michelle


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Danconet

As Terry says, we would be better able to advise if we know which kind of pigeon, and whether it's an adult or youngster. 

If it is unable to stand it's possibly due to injury, illness or a calcium deficiency (young collared doves often suffer from that). 

http://www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/what_kind_of_pigeon_.html (follow the three links) may give some clue if unsure. 

If you can let us know where in the UK you are, we may then be able to find a pigeon-friendly wildlife rescue place.

John


----------

